# Using Prime With Water Change.



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi guys I was just wondering if there's such thing as overdozing with Prime? it says 5ml (which is the cap) for every 50 gals. As you can see, I have a smaller then 50gallon tank. But I always put a bit more Prime when I put water in my two 5 gallon buckets for water change. Is it bad to put more Prime then your supposed to? I have never used Prime before . I've been always using the tetra dechlorinator to treat the water and a day later I add tetra good bacteria or w/e they are called.

Thanks in advance,
Clint.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes you can overdose with prime. If you dose over 20X the recommended amount there will be oxygen depletion within the water column. Overdosing by 2-3X will harm the system in no way, just your wallet.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply . So when I put water in my 5 gallon buckets for water changes, one cap should be enough? Or do you put a little more splash when you put the water in to the tank?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

One cap is enough for 10 buckets, go to a pharmacy and get a small syringe for kids medicine and use that. way easier to control dosage.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks davej. Now I can treat some water for tomorrow morning water change


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Your only treating the water that your water changing my man, don't waste your money or risk an OD by doing that. Divide it.

With that said, I've never OD'd on prime :bigsmile:

:edit: Sorry I didn't refresh, good advice daveage.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

davej said:


> One cap is enough for 10 buckets, go to a pharmacy and get a small syringe for kids medicine and use that. way easier to control dosage.


Great Idea - wish I had thought of that - I use Prime on all 3 tanks - 20-30-120G - love the syringe idea - Thanks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

effox said:


> Your only treating the water that your water changing my man, don't waste your money or risk an OD by doing that. Divide it.
> 
> With that said, I've never OD'd on prime :bigsmile:
> 
> :edit: Sorry I didn't refresh, good advice daveage.


Alrighty. Thank you.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

It says on the bottle that you can safely dose 5X the regular dosage as long as your water is at or above 30˚c (86F). each thread on the cap is also 1 mL.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

I overdose all the time, nothing bad.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have never had an issue with prime when doing water changes, and I'm sure I've probably used more than I should have.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

you can always dilute prime with distilled water instead of trying to figure out how to take couple drops of prime.


----------

